# Blondes can do MMA



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

If you want to be an 'it' gal, this is where you need to go. :lol:






Right.
I _now_ have a good reason to go train MMA


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 6, 2008)

Always good to see some of the ladies giving an example to their fellows that it's "okay" for girls to do martial arts.

I haven't decided whether the fact that they're pretty is a help or a hinderance in that regard yet.  

On the one hand it shows that even a pretty girl needn't be afraid of getting her face 'all messed up' but on the other hand, good-looking girls doing grappling seemingly inevitably invites ribald comments which could be off-putting.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2008)

Hm. I don't understand - are you attracted to these girls hence you wanna do MMA now? are you poking fun at the blonde factor?

I actually thought it was all right and forward-thinking towards getting females over the "ew" factor of grappling and MMA.

:idunno:


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Hm. I don't understand - are you attracted to these girls hence you wanna do MMA now? are you poking fun at the blonde factor?
> 
> I actually thought it was all right and forward-thinking towards getting females over the "ew" factor of grappling and MMA.
> 
> :idunno:


They're 'myspace' friends of mine.

I find it amusing in a light hearted way, because you don't normally see pretty young girls representing MMA, it's usually spotty young boys.

Oops, there I go with the stereo-typing again. LOL


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2008)

Gotcha.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2008)

If they are really teaching MMA where are there battle scares and why have I never seen them before today, Thats right *I'm married with childern*


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> If they are really teaching MMA where are there battle scares and why have I never seen them before today, Thats right *I'm married with childern*


If you're a married man, there is much there to scare you.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 6, 2008)

Very cool.  Nice to see. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

It's all your fault!
Has anyone ever told you that?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2008)

AndyM said:


> It's all your fault!
> Has anyone ever told you that?


She prides herself on it.  We all pride her on it.  Fear the Chew! :EG:


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> She prides herself on it. We all pride her on it. Fear the Chew! :EG:


If I could acheive one accolade in my lifetime and one alone...
It would be a smiley dedicated to me on an MA forum. 

:lisafault:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2008)

AndyM said:


> If I could acheive one accolade in my lifetime and one alone...
> It would be a smiley dedicated to me on an MA forum.
> 
> :lisafault:


Yeah, well ... good luck with that, dood. You have 12,877 posts, around 20,000 reputation points, a good handful of years of dedicated service and a helluva lot of integrity to go.


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, well ... good luck with that, dood. You have 12,877 posts, around 20,000 reputation points, a good handful of years of dedicated service and a helluva lot of integrity to go.


 
In short....
....I'm fecked!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2008)

AndyM said:


> In short....
> ....I'm fecked!


Bingo! 

Now ... back to blondes and MMA ... :shrug:


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Now ... back to blondes and MMA ... :shrug:


OK.
Are you blonde?
Do you do MMA?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2008)

AndyM said:


> OK.
> Are you blonde?
> Do you do MMA?


Troll much?


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Troll much?


Never!
You?


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 6, 2008)

[playnice]Jeff Letchford[/playnice]


----------



## AndyM (Mar 6, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> [playnice]Jeff Letchford[/playnice]


No issue here!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 6, 2008)

AndyM said:


> It's all your fault!
> Has anyone ever told you that?





shesulsa said:


> She prides herself on it.  We all pride her on it.  Fear the Chew! :EG:





AndyM said:


> If I could acheive one accolade in my lifetime and one alone...
> It would be a smiley dedicated to me on an MA forum.
> 
> :lisafault:





shesulsa said:


> Yeah, well ... good luck with that, dood. You have 12,877 posts, around 20,000 reputation points, a good handful of years of dedicated service and a helluva lot of integrity to go.





AndyM said:


> In short....
> ....I'm fecked!





shesulsa said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Now ... back to blondes and MMA ... :shrug:



Oh I am feeling so special.  All this talk about how wonderful I am. You guys are just too much 

btw, Hi Andy! :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay back on topic cause I know I will get myself in trouble for not following the rules soon enough.

I think the title of your thread may have thrown a few people off.  Perhaps its because we don't know your sense of humor.

The videos look like fine representations of girls studying MMA.  I think all young girls should study some form of MA.  

Thanks again Andy, for posting those and hey, if it is my fault, I am sooooooooo very okay with that!


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree that all should learn something. Besides that, in my experiences I'm seeing more of the "pretty girls" wanting to get into this stuff. At one time, they used to make fun of those that did. All that and the boys want to be "prettier" than the girls. I just don't get it anymore.

Oh Yeah, for those who want to make fun, anything the girls are preaching, teaching, or showing....they learned from a guy most likely. Don't laugh, help!


----------



## Odin (Mar 10, 2008)

have you not seen the erm..interesting technique page on the bodog fight website.......


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice girls, okay techniques, very attractive.  Good advertising for GracieBarraOrlando.  Young attractive women will get men AND women in to the door to train.  It helps make MMA a little more mainstream too.  Good all the way around!


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 2, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Nice girls, okay techniques, very attractive.  Good advertising for GracieBarraOrlando.  Young attractive women will get men AND women in to the door to train.  It helps make MMA a little more mainstream too.  Good all the way around!



couldn't agree more.  I dont expect these girls to be Randy Couture and Dan Henderson, but it's good to see that proper training is taking place.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2008)

jackmcmanus21 said:


> couldn't agree more. I* dont expect these* *girls to be Randy Couture and Dan Henderson*, but it's good to see that proper training is taking place.


 

Erm, what does that mean exactly?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 2, 2008)

jackmcmanus21 said:


> couldn't agree more. I dont expect these girls to be Randy Couture and Dan Henderson, but it's good to see that proper training is taking place.


 Exactly!

In the martial arts, ultimately the contest is against yourself and your own abilities.....MOST people will never be Randy Courture or Dan Henderson.....but they can better than they are!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 2, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Erm, what does that mean exactly?



I think basically that they probably haven't wrestled since they were 4 years old, or have cauliflower ears etc.

I do think they're a great idea for the gym, but even at my level of jiujitsu, I find errors in some of what they've displayed.

All that said, I'd love my daughter to get into BJJ and get comfortable and able to do what they do. The one art where strength REALLY isn't a key ingredient and flexibility and timing are key.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> I think basically that they probably haven't wrestled since they were 4 years old, or have cauliflower ears etc.
> 
> I do think they're a great idea for the gym, but even at my level of jiujitsu, I find errors in some of what they've displayed.
> 
> All that said, I'd love my daughter to get into BJJ and get comfortable and able to do what they do. The one art where strength REALLY isn't a key ingredient and flexibility and timing are key.


 My daughter is five and she's starting in BJJ.....but it's difficult.....she prefers the standup game, she wants to punch and kick. :shrug:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I hear you there. My daughter was going 'Hiyaaaa' at 3, I think she wants  to kick too hehe. I just want both of them to be able to be safe as they can be, I guess that's a definition of a parent though . 

My wife is thinking TKD first, I'm kind of torn, I've done TKD for 23 years and am now training MMA/BJJ etc... But I worry about kids breaking arms or such in BJJ, I guess it all depends on the school and instructors.

I know kids wrestle from about 3-4, so maybe BJJ would be similar, simply have good instructors who let them really understand limitation etc.


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 3, 2008)

check out my blog
just add Gina Carano trailer
and also some Female MMA fight's







seriously she's great ...
dont get me wrong im not try to spam
you can come if you like
and dont if you dont want

enjoy!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Gina will definitely be a great poster girl for women in MMA (and Muay Thai, she was awesome at that).


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 3, 2008)

yes exactly 
she also has defeat julie kedzie (a famous female MMA fighter)


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> Yeah, I hear you there. My daughter was going 'Hiyaaaa' at 3, I think she wants to kick too hehe. I just want both of them to be able to be safe as they can be, I guess that's a definition of a parent though .
> 
> My wife is thinking TKD first, I'm kind of torn, I've done TKD for 23 years and am now training MMA/BJJ etc... But I worry about kids breaking arms or such in BJJ, I guess it all depends on the school and instructors.
> 
> I know kids wrestle from about 3-4, so maybe BJJ would be similar, simply have good instructors who let them really understand limitation etc.


 Why not a good blend?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kingindian said:


> check out my blog
> just add Gina Carano trailer
> and also some Female MMA fight's
> 
> ...


 I have such a crush on Gina Carano......


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 4, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Why not a good blend?



Honestly, I'm still looking at that. The jury is still out heh.

I trained in one art at a time, for the last 23 years, I'm not saying it's the right way, but it's the way I've done it so it's the one I know best. Ok, so I do blend them after I've learned them... And I've been doing MMA for the last 6 months, but initially, single arts.

I think there's something to be said for doing a single art, learning it well, then another art, then bringing them together. So that the person can concentrate more on the individual aspects before trying to combine them?

Again, I'm not sure this is 'the' way, just what seems to make sense to me. In my MMA for example, I don't have to even think about kicks as I've kicked for over 20 years, but I do have to think about staying behind my punches and boxing form as that's newer. 

Luckily, my kids are young and have plenty of time for us to figure out which paths they'll take. My son likes the idea of MMA training, but at the same time I want to make sure that mentally he understands what he's doing and is careful with his tools etc. 

Personally I like the idea of them doing BJJ simply from the standpoint that they can diffuse a situation without actually injuring an opponent. It's hard to do that with a round kick. (I know we also do joint locks, pressure points and many more, but not ALL the time). So I need to observe the kids BJJ programs and see, make sure that the safety nets are there, the understanding that if  you PUSH this one, you can break and arm and that is NOT acceptable. I think wrestling coaches have known these things for ages and taught kids safely for aeons, I'm hoping the same goes for BJJ.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> Honestly, I'm still looking at that. The jury is still out heh.
> 
> I trained in one art at a time, for the last 23 years, I'm not saying it's the right way, but it's the way I've done it so it's the one I know best. Ok, so I do blend them after I've learned them... And I've been doing MMA for the last 6 months, but initially, single arts.
> 
> ...


 
You have some good points....and I believe that grappling should start FIRST for that very reason.  When kids are young, they need to be able to defend themselves, because other kids can assault them.  However, the odd's of being in a fight at 8 where a gang of other 8 year old's pull out a knife is remote.  Mostly it's a pushing shoving match, or a punch.  

So teaching punches and kicks to resolve it can cause problems because it 'looks' bad......but tying someone up on the ground until someone else comes along to 'break it up' looks 'GOOD!' from the standpoint of the person breaking it up......THEY weren't trying to punch or kick, just hang on to the kid that was to keep them from hurting them....wink, wink, nod, nod.  So for a KID, BJJ is a PERFECT start!

Then, when they get older, add the standup......for those more potentially dangerous adult situations, like multiple attackers and weapons, they might find themselves in!


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 5, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Hm. I don't understand - are you attracted to these girls hence you wanna do MMA now? are you poking fun at the blonde factor?
> 
> I actually thought it was all right and forward-thinking towards getting females over the "ew" factor of grappling and MMA.
> 
> :idunno:


 
I've never heard of girls thinking grappling was something gross, or saying "ew" at the idea.

That's a new one on me.


----------

